# The Trade - Clippers Blow It Again



## clipperjoe (Aug 4, 2002)

This is a team whose greatest strength has been its depth. That's gone now. McGinnis, Miles are gone and who knows if Dooling will ever be the same player he was before the ankle. Incidentally, he was brought back too soon, he was limping and grimacing all over the floor - what doctor told him it was ok to come back? He should listen only to his own doctor not the team's.

Wilcox and Ely are no help. Take a look at Wilcox's minutes last year. If he can't play minutes at Maryland how is he going to get them in the NBA? As for Ely, his only problem is he's 6' 10" and can't rebound. He's a softie.

So this team is weaker than the one that opened last year. They lose 3 solid players -Miles, McGinnis and probably Dooling- and get only Miller in return. 

Only Q is left from the great draft of 2000.

They should have kept their core players together and let them develop, instead of being in such a hurry to move up. They forced this trade and Cleveland is delighted to have gotten Miles for Miller. What does Jim Paxson know that Baylor doesn't.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Trust me my friend it appears that in general, Paxson knows little to nothing at all. Trade away an Andre Miller?.......


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*depth*

Ely, soft? HA! Ely is an undersized center and a bad rebounder, he averaged almost 10 in 34 minutes in college, and he averaged almost 4 blocks....he's an excellent guy for depth and can be like Zo, but right now is Jamal Magloire with better offense and rebounding. And the reason Wilcox only averaged 24.3 min is because Maryland had a lot of upper-class bigmen and he wasn't a starter until the 8th game or so. Wilcox will be very similar to D Miles his first few years, except Wilcox is a great post player and is not quite as fast (nor does he have the handles Miles does).


----------



## Punisher MC (Aug 4, 2002)

Man are you for real? Chris Wilcox will be a stud in this league,this kid has unlimited potential.Cox spent 2 years in Maryland he should be able to contribute this upcoming year.Now to the trade I hated lousing Miles but it was a deal that had to be made, the Clipps receive a top #4 PG in Dre that will make them contenders next season and for years to come.:uhoh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Clipps didn't blow it........the Cavs did!!*

The trade - Miles for Dre..
Is considered this summers best or one-sided deal.
Dre is the Clipps new floor leader, he's gonna serve his team well, well enough to take them to the playoffs, seeded as high as #6, It's true....to keep the core of players you already have is very important, but their's always more room for improvement, and the Clipps filled that void, by getting Dre, Everyone is gonna miss Miles, but in this case, they knew that had SF's available Odom & Maggs, therefore they had the flexability for the trade. It's gonna work out, just give them time next year.

Wiclox & Ely will help out upfront, maybe not now, but they will benefit. Like many had stated, Miles is gone, but Wilcox is very similar to Miles - Speed, agility and YES the power bangs as well.
Wilcox is also bigger and much stronger already.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

i dno if the cavs blew it entirely, i mean i guess they think wagner can service at point, and if he can then thats good, not to mention they got milesin return for miller when he probably wouldve left next ear and they wouldve gotten nothing.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

the Cavs definitely blew the trade, they could have gotten Odom AND Wilcox, but they insisted on Miles and a filler... I LOVE Miles, but no way i would pass up Odom and Wilcox... Its gonna be hard to watch Miles develop further since Cavs games are rarely televised...
Even thou, Sterling stopped the draft day trade form happening, the Clips would have done it later anyways...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Wat are u talkin about Clippersjoe how did they blow it? They got the 2nd best floor leader in the league behind Jkidd in Dre Miller and Miles really hasnt done anything yet and they still got Odom and Ely and Wilcox were 2 of the top rated players in the draft..Ely is a awesome RB and a great shoot blocker he aint no softy and Wilcox is gonna be awesome probly one of the next Elton Brand since he already plays like him and he is learnin from him..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK,

It's hard to say any team blows a trade when you trade away a developing player (MILES) for an established All-Star. Miles may someday develop into the all-star that most of us believe he has the talent to be. However, in return for Miles, the Clipps get back something they desperately needed - A Stud point Guard who plays the game the way you want your point guard to play. I went to about 10 Clipps games last year and while I like McGinnis, I know the Clipps are better off with Miller. Miller will make guys like Brand and the Kandi Man much better. He also plays D!

Miles didn't really make guys better. He provided the occassional spectacular block or Dunk but no one feared his outside shot (his major weakness) or his passing. 

Bottom line on this one, Every team would've gladly taken Andre Miller on their team. Many teams would take Miles, but a young, established all-star point guard is much harder to get.

I for one am looking forward to watching the improvement that Miller will bring. In my opinion, the Clippers got off easy in the trade. Hate to lose young talent, unless it's for more accomplished talent at a position that is desperately needed.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clipperjoe</b>!
> This is a team whose greatest strength has been its depth. That's gone now.


Boy, thats an intelligent comment if I've ever seen one.

The Clippers depth is gone because they make a trade that is basically one for one?

The Clippers are two deep at every position, 3 deep is some. They have the deepest team, 1-12 in the league. It is ridiculous to say they have no depth.




> McGinnis, Miles are gone and who knows if Dooling will ever be the same player he was before the ankle.


McInnis is no loss at all. The Clippers improved with him leaving. 




> Wilcox and Ely are no help. Take a look at Wilcox's minutes last year. If he can't play minutes at Maryland how is he going to get them in the NBA? As for Ely, his only problem is he's 6' 10" and can't rebound. He's a softie.


A) They are rookies. They should not be counted on for any substantial help anyway.

B). They can play now though. Wilcox can't play at Maryland? Is that why he started for them? Is that why he was a key reason they won the title with his excellent tourney play? 

Ely can't board? Averaging 9boards a game in college means he can't rebound? That makes sense. 

Ely's a softie? 6'10 255lbs and all he does is play on the low block, and he LOVES to play D and do dirty work, and he's a softy? Wow, yet another wonderfully insightful comment.



> So this team is weaker than the one that opened last year. They lose 3 solid players -Miles, McGinnis and probably Dooling- and get only Miller in return.


Um, no.

They lose one average player in McInnis. They lose one good player in Miles, but he is certainly replacable, as he was only a backup.




> Only Q is left from the great draft of 2000.


Nope.

Marko Jaric was part of that draft, and he is aboard. Also, Dooling is still aboard. He is on the team. Just because he got hurt, you do not make it sound like that's the clippers fault. That was an ufortunate incident. Plus, he'll likely be back fine once he gets back in shape.



This post was FULL of pure garbage. That's all it was.

I understand fully that you are upset that Miles is gone. He was my favorite player in the NBA. I am upset too. That's perfectly fine.

But you are overreacting. Miles was a fan favorite, but he was a long ways away from ever reaching his potential. His actual play right now was good, but it was nothing that can't be replaced. This was the Elton Brand for Tyson Chandler trade all over again - All potential for proven star. Thats a fantastic move for the Clippers once again.


----------



## WING C0MMANDER (Aug 18, 2002)

*i agree*

first post by the way! 

that is really tru..the clips are so deep right now..isnt that marko jaric a 6'6" point guard too? that is scary...

miles will be missed, but again, they have fillers for the position.. WIlcox will definately be a spectacular replacement, if he can get the minutes....

dont worry..miles will blossom with the CAVs and for sure he'll be in the highlights


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Cavs shot themselves in the foot when they let SI report all of their draftday discussions. How excited do you think Andre Miller was when he read "No one is coming to see Andre play"? They definitely could have gotten more on draftday but Miles is one of the potential young supertars in the league so they shouldn't feel too cheated.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The trade was good for both teams and both players. Andre Miller gets to go back to LA, where he'll be happy. The Clippers needed a good PG that will propel them into the playoffs. 

As for the cavs, Andre Miller was going to leave anyway so it's better to get something than nothing, right? Darius Miles, who didn't get the minutes he wanted last year because of Odom, Maggette, and Q Richardson, may very well flourish for the cavs. Plus, the Cavs need an attraction. 

Like I said before, the loss of Andre won't really hurt the cavs. They were going to lose him anyway, the were terrible when he was on the team, and they drafted a great scorer in Wagner.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the Clippers made out like bandits, but it was documented they were gonna lose depth, as it would be hard to max out all those guys.

-Petey


----------

